#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  structure and function of forest ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download

## maaat

A forest ecosystem has definite boundaries and  includes a forest of  trees out to the limit of tree growth.  Remember that forests are not  the only ecosystems. A forest is an area with a high density of trees.There are hundreds of thousands of defined and undefined ecosystems that  can cover the broadest to the tiniest of areas.  An ecosystem can be as  small as a pond or a dead tree, or as large as the Earth itself.





  Similar Threads: Energy flow in ecosystem in environmental engineering Aquatic ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download Grassland ecosystem( terrestrial ecosystem) in environmental engineering  free pdf download Marine or ocean ecosystem in environmental engineering  hfree pdf download Desert ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------

